# You can run on for a long time



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Run on for a long time
Run on for a long time
Sooner or later God'll cut you down

0310 2010 0001 9184 0XXX

0310 2010 0001 9184 XXX6


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

another cherry popper? awesome 

/ducks


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

What the hell is going on here?? Can't wait to see these land!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great song. WTG Aaron


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* We love new bombers... Welcome...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

whoa..not just cherry bombs,but long-distance cherry bombs from the Azores.

give 'em Hell,Aaron


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

The madness continues! 

Can't wait to see the devastation!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice...long distance strikes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep, this is my bombing debut. It's definitely not going to measure up to some of the great packages I've seen some people send out, but I do promise that I sent out the best stuff from my stash


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Yep, this is my bombing debut. It's definitely not going to measure up to some of the great packages I've seen some people send out, but I do promise that I sent out the best stuff from my stash


It's not what is in the bombs that matters. It's the fact that you are bombing that matters...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

the_brain said:


> It's not what is in the bombs that matters. It's the fact that you are bombing that matters...


I love how you guys delight in sending each other surprises, I couldn't stand to not be part of the action! I don't think the mail will leave the island until Sunday, but hopefully they'll hit pretty quickly next week :twisted:


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Way to go, man! Glad to see you getting in on the action!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

New bombers are awesome. Welcome to the party Aaron!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice! Ian's right, it's not the size of the package, it's the angle of the da... I mean, it's the thought that counts!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

ICBB's! Awesome! Cant wait to see the destruction. With all that momentum it should be good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm already plotting my next attack... can't wait for my new orders to come in the mail


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

More new Bombers - rut roh. But what is with all these CAT avatars???


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> More new Bombers - rut roh. But what is with all these CAT avatars???


You really want to start this again Shawn? Jake has already gotten bombed, does someone need to send a care package to Lucy too?

Congrats on your first Aaron! opcorn:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to the bombing scene! Can't wait to see who you destroy.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Somebody is going to go Kaboom!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

So many noobies


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> More new Bombers - rut roh. But what is with all these CAT avatars???


What can I say, I love my pu55y


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on your :first: and :second:.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome to bombing! I can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe I need to change my avatar to my dog.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe I need to change my avatar to my dog, with so many cat avatars.


----------

